# In for it



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Well, I'm in for it now! I am almost ready to take off my loom a 70" (or so) Mad Tosh A.S.A.P. merino wool blanket I wove for my 6'5" son. I can hardly wait to see how it worked, as I wove it double so it will unfold to a width of approx 62 inches. Before I take it off, I am using up the last 24" of extra warp to make a small pillow, this not double woven but done in twill. I'll post more complete pics as soon as they are complete. I think I am going to make a very short twisted fringe on the blanket.

And when I say "I'm in for it now," I am admitting that I promised to weave my also-very-tall hubby a blanket too, and last night ordered some baby llama yarn for the weft that was on a good sale at Webs. I did check Ravelry first, though, before selecting it, to make sure it was well favored and would work for the weft. For the warp, I am going to use the same Aerio from Webs (also on sale) that I used as warp for my son's blanket, though choose a different colorway. The Aerio is wool-alpaca, and when winding the warp chains, I was really worried it would be too fluffy and weak as a warp. But it has worked out quite well-- allowed for a fairly tight tension (which is needed for the bottom layer on double weave) and while fluffy, didn't tangle or clog up the reed at all. I did have to pick a small ball of fuzz off the reed every now and then but not nearly as often as I expected.


----------



## Oh Donna (Nov 11, 2012)

gardenpoet said:


> Well, I'm in for it now! I am almost ready to take off my loom a 70" (or so) Mad Tosh A.S.A.P. merino wool blanket I wove for my 6'5" son. I can hardly wait to see how it worked, as I wove it double so it will unfold to a width of approx 62 inches. Before I take it off, I am using up the last 24" of extra warp to make a small pillow, this not double woven but done in twill. I'll post more complete pics as soon as they are complete. I think I am going to make a very short twisted fringe on the blanket.
> 
> And when I say "I'm in for it now," I am admitting that I promised to weave my also-very-tall hubby a blanket too, and last night ordered some baby llama yarn for the weft that was on a good sale at Webs. I did check Ravelry first, though, before selecting it, to make sure it was well favored and would work for the weft. For the warp, I am going to use the same Aerio from Webs (also on sale) that I used as warp for my son's blanket, though choose a different colorway. The Aerio is wool-alpaca, and when winding the warp chains, I was really worried it would be too fluffy and weak as a warp. But it has worked out quite well-- allowed for a fairly tight tension (which is needed for the bottom layer on double weave) and while fluffy, didn't tangle or clog up the reed at all. I did have to pick a small ball of fuzz off the reed every now and then but not nearly as often as I expected.
> View attachment 1269678


Oh, that’s beautiful! Blankets ( double weave) can be so much fun, and it’s like magic to take a piece off a loom and open it up to double the weaving width. My loom has sat empty for a while—— your post encourages me to get back to it.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh Donna said:


> Oh, that’s beautiful! Blankets ( double weave) can be so much fun, and it’s like magic to take a piece off a loom and open it up to double the weaving width. My loom has sat empty for a while—— your post encourages me to get back to it.


i hope you do! Weaving is indeed satisfying and one can make something so much faster than by knitting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow! Just never could get into weaving, but sure love to admire what other folks do.


----------



## Byrney (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness, how wonderful. I've never done this but I'm now inspired to look into it.


----------



## Rapunzel42 (Feb 18, 2017)

Lovely Blanket! Wanna try double weave some day. Working on a rigid heddle, so need to study how to do it. Good luck on your next blanket I'm sure it will be as lovely


----------



## ade (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks really classy! I hope you taught him how to care for it!


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

It’s beautiful. Look forward to seeing more
Pics.


----------

